
Database access through monadic streams with Lemonade Sqlite - vog
https://michipili.github.io/essay/2016/03/16/lemonade-sqlite.html
======
vog
That's a nice writeup!

However, it's a pity that this article doesn't show the example code for the
final API (monadic streams), but only for the other discussed APIs (loop,
streams).

Also, the examples should contain some error handling (at least roughly), so
the advantages of the monadic streams API can be highlighted more clearly.

~~~
michipili
Hi Volker, thank you for your posting! These are good ideas, I should
definitely complete my text with such examples.

